# Help



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi all. My cat Dolly is very pregnant. Im not shure when she mated but iv been seeing the kittens moving for around 3 + weeks. Her belly is huge and shes dropped. Last week i noticed a bit of green stuff near her bottom and thought she had lost her plug. She didn't. Her belly is very hard in places and im sure she is having contractions. Does a hard belly mean labour is near. Thanks.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

Latest pic


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone answer on here


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Tulisa said:


> Anyone answer on here


Sometimes you need to wait longer than 30 minutes, you can always phone your vet for urgent advice.

What did the vet say about the green discharge last week? Green usually means infection


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

spotty cats said:


> Sometimes you need to wait longer than 30 minutes, you can always phone your vet for urgent advice.
> 
> What did the vet say about the green discharge last week? Green usually means infection


As it was very faint my neighbor who works at vet said it was diarrhoea. Does she sound ready .


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure how anyone can mistake green discharge for diarrhea.

She sounds close to birthing, but unless you know the date you allowed her outside or around an entire male it's just a guessing game. 

Be sure to keep her in until she is spayed, the kittens can be neutered at the same time as her at 12 weeks of age before they go to their new homes.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

spotty cats said:


> I'm not sure how anyone can mistake green discharge for diarrhea.
> 
> She sounds close to birthing, but unless you know the date you allowed her outside or around an entire male it's just a guessing game.
> 
> Be sure to keep her in until she is spayed, the kittens can be neutered at the same time as her at 12 weeks of age before they go to their new homes.


I thought it was but it had dried up so wasnt sure. She will be getting spayed and im keeping the kittens and my mum will have them depending on how many. If its 4 or more she wants 2 and i will have rest. Im keeping them and my mum as dont want them going to strangers. They will be spayed if female and neauted if male.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Neutered is used for both sexes. Great you've got a plan for the kittens. Mum will also need testing for disease if she mated with an outside boy.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tulisa said:


> I thought it was but it had dried up so wasnt sure. *She will be getting spayed and im keeping the kittens and my mum will have them depending on how many. If its 4 or more she wants 2 and i will have rest. Im keeping them and my mum as dont want them going to strangers. They will be spayed if female and neauted if male*.


Is this the same cat that was pregnant last year or one of her kittens..........http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pregnant-cat-i-think.396331/#post-1064123462


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

buffie said:


> Is this the same cat that was pregnant last year or one of her kittens..........http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pregnant-cat-i-think.396331/#post-1064123462


Good catch.

OP - For the sake of your cat please get her spayed once she has had kittens and keep her indoors so she cannot be mated again. You say this is twice she has escaped. I assume this is the second 'escape' as you have stated she is an indoor cat in your previous thread.

I would also advise that you ring your vets and speak with them about the green discharge as I am with SC that this may be a sign of an infection. Your vet will let you know if they recommend you to bring her down.

I do hope your girl wasn't pregnant last year like you thought she was. Two litters in that time is very sad otherwise.

I hope her birth goes well and the green discharge gets sorted.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

Blackcats said:


> Good catch.
> 
> OP - For the sake of your cat please get her spayed once she has had kittens and keep her indoors so she cannot be mated again. You say this is twice she has escaped. I assume this is the second 'escape' as you have stated she is an indoor cat in your previous thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You need a vet and tonight.
That is not the mucus plug, this is an infection and will turn serious quickly.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> You need a vet and tonight.
> That is not the mucus plug, this is an infection and will turn serious quickly.


We have seen a vet and all is ok. Been told its the plug


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

===


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

when did you see a vet?
In all my years of breeding, never have I seen a mucus plug that colour.

It looks very green on my laptop, what colour is it?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Tulisa said:


> We have seen a vet and all is ok. Been told its the plug


What have they told you to do next? Were they happy that everything was how it should be?


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

I HAVE been to a vet and been told its the plug. So just think your in the wrong place upsetting people.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> What have they told you to do next? Were they happy that everything was how it should be?


Yes it could be 24 hours till delivery.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> when did you see a vet?
> In all my years of breeding, never have I seen a mucus plug that colour.
> 
> It looks very green on my laptop, what colour is it?


Its a white yellow ish


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Obviously I must be in the wrong place as I came here to offer advise.
Hopefully you have seen a vet, but if you had then why ask on a forum.

Good its a white colour.
Good luck to your girl having kittens.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Obviously I must be in the wrong place as I came here to offer advise.
> Hopefully you have seen a vet, but if you had then why ask on a forum.
> I don't believe you have seen a vet and if that annoys you tough cookie.


I have its called bell brown and bentley. Your a nasty person i seen vet as emergency.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, nasty person who was going to give you my number and talk you through cat labour at any time of the night, but hey, you know best so I will let you get on with it.

I just hope for the cats sake and her kittens, you have seen a vet and know what you are doing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Did the vets scan your cat to check that the kittens are okay?

@catcoonz is far from nasty; she's one of the most compassionate and helpful people on the forum.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Tulisa said:


> I have its called bell brown and bentley. Your a nasty person i seen vet as emergency.


No, you're a nasty person.

If you come to a forum looking for advice, best to not begin insulting those who are trying to help you.

For Heaven's sake, get this poor cat spayed once the kittens are born and stop playing at breeding.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

Just to let u all no shes in labour and 1st is coming.


----------



## Tulisa (Apr 5, 2015)

My Dolly has had 5 beautiful babies.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the safe birth of Dolly's kittens.
No one was being nasty on here, only trying to help in what might have been a very different situation if Dolly had had an infection.
Closing this now. :Locktopic


----------

